# Low vs High Risk Countries?



## rackspace (Feb 15, 2010)

Is there any formal list or what ? 
How do one know if he lives in high risk or low risk country?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

rackspace said:


> Is there any formal list or what ?
> How do one know if he lives in high risk or low risk country?


If you look at the tables linked to Client Service Charter you'll see there's a reference to ETA eligible countries and a link will enable you to check that too.


----------



## rackspace (Feb 15, 2010)

Link for Skill Migratns: Client Service Charter

Is this link updated? Because It is still refers to CSL.



> # Applications from persons who are nominated by a state/territory government in accordance with an approved State Migration Plan or applicants who have nominated an occupation on the Critical Skills List (CSL).


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

rackspace said:


> Link for Skill Migratns: Client Service Charter
> 
> Is this link updated? Because It is still refers to CSL.


Covering people who made applications with occupations on the CSL?


----------



## rackspace (Feb 15, 2010)

Can be ... But then where is the processing time line for those now in priority 3?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

rackspace said:


> Can be ... But then where is the processing time line for those now in priority 3?


now, tomorow, next week, month, year, the ones after?
Times will vary.


> In respect of applications for a General Skilled Migration (GSM) visa, many applications will be affected by the Ministerial Direction which lists the order in which GSM applications must be processed. Applications accorded a higher priority under the direction will be processed ahead of lower priority applications irrespective of when the application is lodged. More information on Priority Processing is available on the department's website.
> See: What's New? Recent Changes in General Skilled Migration
> 
> Other factors that can impact on processing times include, but are not limited to:
> ...


being some info.
If pictures do it for you, it's a bit like asking a few questions about a black bear - Hungry black bear crashes in runaway car
Have a think about what time it'll take him to eat that car?
So now if you're using the mind a bit more, there's a lot of info on the Immi site that might help you and then again it might not!


----------

